# Strip Sikkens



## jnapadow (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm in a bind. I refinished 2 garage doors with Sikkens Cetol 1 & 23. I used citric strip and scraper. Sanded down for a couple days. Turned out nice. The front door on the other hand is a nightmare. I figured use the leftover Sikkens...oops. so now I'm forced to strip it clean and start from scratch. Problem is, the citri strip isn't working and I can't get this thing clean. Weatherstrip is not removable, door needs to stay on and I'm about to give up. So my question is. What chemical stripper should I use? Any help please.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

Super Strip by Savogran. Walmart should have it if Paint store doesn't. Its been a year since I used this product so it may have been reformulated (the mek issue). What do you plan to put on it after stripped and sanded? To bad you can't get the door down to work it...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

a methylene chloride stripper will work. PPG recommends their A-100 stripper which I can say does indeed work. But expensive and hard to find.


----------



## jnapadow (Aug 25, 2018)

Ok, this has been quite the ordeal. Learning experience if nothing else. The homeowners are super awesome and haven't hired someone else, yet. So the Cirti strip only removed the top 4 layers of finish but the origional finish is hard as nails. It was baked on or something. It's taken 4 applications of kwick strip and a whole lot of scraping. Just started sanding the details using hand profile sanding blocks. I'm going to finish the door with Sikkens window and door. 1qt. Red Mohogany mixed with 1/3qt Dark Oak.


----------

